# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [Unity 3D] Chouettes tutos videos

## mimoucas

Pour ceux qui ont envie de s'initier (et beaucoup plus si affinits)  ce remarquable moteur 3D  ::king::  je conseille ce lien http://learnunity3d.com/?page_id=3
qui explique comment raliser un jeux 3D assez complet en 5 leons.
On peut d'ailleurs jouer  ce jeu sur le web  cette adresse http://learnmesilly.com/index.php?cu...rt=unity5_Demo (la dmo tant la dernire vido des 5 leons) 
Il faut installer le plugin de chez Unity auparavant pour que a fonctionne.

Pardon si ce lien dj t post  ::aie::

----------


## IrmatDen

> ce remarquable moteur 3D


Moteur de jeu, nuance trs importante  :;):

----------


## Camel LowFilter

[edit] l j'ai dit du mal de unity en m'tant bas sur des mauvais exemples mais aprs avoir regard de plus prs en fait non

----------


## Camel LowFilter

> http://learnmesilly.com/index.php?cu...rt=unity5_Demo


bon chez moi la dmo va pas vite mais a bouffe genre 2% du cpu... donc en fait a pourrait tracer  fond la caisse  l'aise

je vais regarder ce unity de plus prs il a l'air classe

----------


## Camel LowFilter

berk l'interface me refroidit on dirait virtools...

Y'a pas un tutoriel pour les codeux?

Parce que les comportements tout faits  drag and dropper c'est bien pour les graphistes, mais les mecs qui codent on a envie de faire des voitures super maniables qui bougent comme on veut, de faire les architectures de map qu'on veut (les terrains bof...)

Y'a pas un tuto qui explique comment on dmarre direct avec une page de c# sans s'embter avec l'interface graphique pour les graphistes ?

----------


## Camel LowFilter

bon a va en fait... l'interface est nettement plus simple que virtools, et pour crer des scripts c'est tout simple aussi (aprs y'a une encyclopdie de classes  apprendre...)

ce moteur est intressant par contre je rectifie ce qui a t dit plus haut, ce n'est pas un moteur de jeu  proprement parler, c'est une plateforme d'intgration de "gameblocks": des lments qu'on assemble entre eux pour former un jeu, mais la structure du jeu et le gameplay restent  coder en script... donc pour faire des jeux bien fichus a reste difficile

(c'est pas comme le torque engine qui est un moteur de jeu complet, qui gre les maps, etc...)

----------


## IrmatDen

> ce moteur est intressant par contre je rectifie ce qui a t dit plus haut, ce n'est pas un moteur de jeu  proprement parler, c'est une plateforme d'intgration de "gameblocks": des lments qu'on assemble entre eux pour former un jeu, mais la structure du jeu et le gameplay restent  coder en script... donc pour faire des jeux bien fichus a reste difficile


Dans ce cas, c'est qu'on est pas d'accord sur l'expression "moteur de jeu". Pour moi, cette dfinition en dfinit un, qui est potentiellement plus souple qu'une solution tout en un.

Edit: ceci dit, je n'ai test ni l'un ni l'autre; c'est juste une question de dfinition  ::):

----------


## mimoucas

Merci  Camel LowFilter et IrmatDen pour leurs remarques 
La version 2.5 de ce moteur vient de sortir (le 19 mars 2009) pour XP et Vista , Unity n'tait dispo que sur Mac OS auparavant, ce qui m'a permis de l'essayer depuis peu et j'avoue que raliser un jeu comme celui de la dmo en 3 coups de cuillre  pot alors que sous Ogre en C++ a m'a pris facile plusieurs mois pour faire la mme chose en moins bien a donne  rflchir ... bon je dis pas que je connais suffisamment je suis loin d'en avoir fait le tour mais la 1ere impression a t vraiment scotchante pour moi.  ::yaisse2:: 
Par contre dans la dmo web chez moi, la porte de la maison ne s'ouvre pas alors qu'on doit rentrer dans une pice d'aprs le tuto avez-vous remarqu le mme pb ?
J'ai aussi t sci par la facilit d'intgration dans le web, a doit baliser du cot d'Adobe Flash; ils n'ont jamais russi  faire aussi bien en 3D mme si on peut faire bien d'autres choses en Flash, d'accord a reste 2 outils diffrents.

Encore un tuto qui m'a scotch: ce coup ci c'est l'utilisation de google earth pour raliser des terrains dans unity example hawai:
http://3dnemo.com/031_G_to_U.html

----------


## Camel LowFilter

IrmatDen> disons qu'il reste encore pas mal de travail dlgu  l'user par rapport  un vrai moteur de jeu, j'ai fouill un peu dans les docs d'unity ils disent par exemple qu'unity ne gre pas les indoors et l'occlusion (except sur la version iphone) et que pour l'instant sur toutes les autres versions c'est  nous de dvelopper l'encodeur d'indoor map (bien qu'ils devraient tt ou tard l'ajouter)

pareil pour les projections d'ombres unity ne les optimise pas avec des structures genre csg (et donc elles sont trs lentes) l encore on doit se dbrouiller nous-mmes pour optimiser a avec nos propres algos

a fait quand mme plus de boulot que sur torque qui encode les indoor s&p pour nous (par contre l'interface trs simple d'unity permet de bosser + efficacement)

bon ceci dit moi a me suffit, unity sait afficher des meshes, pour le reste je me dmerde

----------


## Camel LowFilter

> J'ai aussi t sci par la facilit d'intgration dans le web, a doit baliser du cot d'Adobe Flash; ils n'ont jamais russi  faire aussi bien en 3D mme si on peut faire bien d'autres choses en Flash, d'accord a reste 2 outils diffrents.


adobe risquent pas de baliser, flash vit essentiellement de la pub..; les jeux flash a reste trs marginal par rapport au flash, mais c'est pas prs de disparaitre car y'a beaucoup de codeurs de webgames qui veulent pas investir dans ces plugin jv  l'avenir incertain et qui se rabattent sur du flash

a balise surtout du ct d'unity... ils ont t plus ou moins les premiers  fabriquer un plugin web conu pour les jeux mais ils ont vite t imits et sont dj menacs par la concurrence de shiva (pas encore bien au point mais qui propose des tarifs trs comptitifs et une approche plus codeur que graphiste) du webplayer instantaction du torque engine (encore en beta mais dj prometteur) et des plugin non-moteurs comme quakelive (d'un autre niveau que les casual...)

le problme des moteurs c'est qu'il est impossible de parier sur l'avenir de l'un ou l'autre... y'a un ct jeu de tierc qui mnage pas nos sucs gastriques, et puis c'est pour du jeu consommable qui est tt ou tard amen  disparatre avec le moteur (les jeux  petit budget qui survivent depuis des annes sont ceux qui n'ont rien mis sur la technologie mais tout sur le concept)

le flash vu que c'est pas fait pour les jeux mais que a sert  plein de choses, a a le mrite de tenir la dure... et vu que c'est vraiment de la techno au rabais avec rien dedans a a le mrite d'tre trs facile  porter (contrairement aux plugins 3d hardware qui trouveront toujours une config pas prvue sur laquelle a va planter), adobe peuvent dormir tranquilles

----------


## IrmatDen

> IrmatDen> disons qu'il reste encore pas mal de travail dlgu  l'user par rapport  un vrai moteur de jeu, j'ai fouill un peu dans les docs d'unity ils disent par exemple qu'unity ne gre pas les indoors et l'occlusion (except sur la version iphone) et que pour l'instant sur toutes les autres versions c'est  nous de dvelopper l'encodeur d'indoor map (bien qu'ils devraient tt ou tard l'ajouter)
> 
> pareil pour les projections d'ombres unity ne les optimise pas avec des structures genre csg (et donc elles sont trs lentes) l encore on doit se dbrouiller nous-mmes pour optimiser a avec nos propres algos
> 
> a fait quand mme plus de boulot que sur torque qui encode les indoor s&p pour nous (par contre l'interface trs simple d'unity permet de bosser + efficacement)
> 
> bon ceci dit moi a me suffit, unity sait afficher des meshes, pour le reste je me dmerde


Ah oui, quand mme; je pensais qu'ils fournissaient au moins a. Au temps pour moi et merci pour l'info  ::):

----------


## Camel LowFilter

ouai unity fait pas tout

enfin vu qu'ils ont implment le scenegraph et l'occlusion culling dans les iphone a devrait pas tarder pour les versions micro et wii

d'ailleurs a m'nerve qu'ils mchent trop le boulot comme a, aprs on se demande  quoi a sert d'avoir tudi les maths jusqu'au bac...

un bon moteur intelligent qui aurait vraiment un avenir robuste et une clientle comptente a devrait concentrer son budget sur la partie hardware/portabilit/stabilit et rester trs simple et nous laisser nous dbrouiller avec la partie algo, et pas faire croire qu'ils sont en realease au stade alpha, malheureusement ce genre de moteur reste  crer... (ou alors ptt que a existe mais c'est trop pro pour tre connu du public?..)

l ils veulent tout faire et miser sur la facilit du coup y'a une horde de bras casss qui se sont engouffrs dans unity et qui polluent le web de jeux bcls dgueulasses qui sont une vritable insulte au travail des dveloppeurs du moteur et lui font une pub dplorable, j'ai pas encore vu un seul webgame unity cod proprement, que des trucs de porc qui rament horriblement... pourtant on pourrait en faire des choses chouettes avec ce moteur

je parie sur le prsent de ce moteur qui fait un buzz en ce moment mais pour son avenir j'ai un doute...

autant je dis bravo au travail des ingnieurs, autant je suis atter par les stratagmes du service marketing qui veulent manifestement rcuprer la clientle de fps maker... stratgie crtine qui leur a fait une trs mauvaise pub...
quand on lit leurs slogans on se sent tellement pris pour un blaireau que a donne pas envie de dbourser un centime pour ce moteur, ils se privent d'une clientle comptente qui leur aurait fait une meilleure pub...

----------


## mimoucas

Merci Camel mais pardon si je suis "un peu bras cass" et ne pratique la 3d qu'en amateur  ::oops:: 
Savez vous s'il y a des moteurs capables de faire aussi bien que a :
http://unity3d.com/gallery/live-demos/tropical-paradise 
en demo sur le web avec les tutos qui vont avec, ou bien Unity est vraiment tout seul loin devant ? Je ne trouve rien d'quivalent, si vous avez des exemples avec des liens je serais preneur et vous remercie d'avance en esprant ne pas trop polluer le web  ::D:

----------


## Camel LowFilter

C'est pas les amateurs qui sont en tort, c'est les publicitaires qui leur mentent

Il essayent de te faire croire que tu vas bien t'amuser avec unity, mais en fait c'est pas vrai... ils font croire que c'est facile de faire des jeux avec, or je rectifie, c'est facile de faire des jeux pourris qui rament... et a vaut franchement pas le coup de raquer 200 euro pour faire a en amateur. Pour s'amuser en amateur sur des jeux y'a les mods d'half life, ce genre de trucs

C'est mme pas les mauvais boulots le plus agacant c'est que leur marketing-newbie a tendance  faire fuir les codeurs comptents pour faire un bon usage d'unity parce qu'ils pensent que c'est un truc pour amateurs


Pour rpondre  ta question Unity fait le buzz en ce moment mais il a dj deux concurrents:

-Shiva, qui fait exactement la mme chose mais c'est plus cibl codeur que graphiste: http://www.stonetrip.com/ (et pour le moment c'est moins stable mais a volue vite...)

-Instantaction, (bas sur Torque engine je crois): http://www.instantaction.com/

----------


## mimoucas

> C'est pas les amateurs qui sont en tort, c'est les publicitaires qui leur mentent
> 
> Il essayent de te faire croire que tu vas bien t'amuser avec unity, mais en fait c'est pas vrai... ils font croire que c'est facile de faire des jeux avec, or je rectifie, c'est facile de faire des jeux pourris qui rament... et a vaut franchement pas le coup de raquer 200 euro pour faire a en amateur. Pour s'amuser en amateur sur des jeux y'a les mods d'half life, ce genre de trucs
> 
> C'est mme pas les mauvais boulots le plus agacant c'est que leur marketing-newbie a tendance  faire fuir les codeurs comptents pour faire un bon usage d'unity parce qu'ils pensent que c'est un truc pour amateurs
> 
> 
> Pour rpondre  ta question Unity fait le buzz en ce moment mais il a dj deux concurrents:
> 
> ...


Je comprends ton point de vue Camel mais je ne me sens pas trop concern par le problme car je n'ai jamais eu la prtention de faire un vrai jeu qui soit publiable, je laisse a aux pros je ne suis qu'un individuel qui s'clate  essayer de comprendre et  utiliser ce qui existe en 3D par curiosit pour voir ce qu'on peut faire un peu comme un touriste quoi.
La programmation, la modlisation, la conception les textures les lumieres la physique l'AI tout m'intresse c'est un univers infini et passionnant.
Malheureusement,  supposer que j'en aie la capacit, je n'aurais jamais le temps de dvelopper comme un pro, alors je prends des raccourcis et je cherche des outils genre ce moteur Unity, qui me fasse gagner du temps tout en me permettant d'exprimer mes ides de faon concrte, juste pour le plaisir, mais je ne raquerai pas facilement 200  !
Merci pour les liens je vais regarder ces 2 concurrents.

----------


## Camel LowFilter

un amateur n'a pas le temps de passer des mois  apprendre  maitriser un moteur physique, encoder des maps, modliser plein de trucs... alors quand un amateur fait du unity a donne des trucs comme a: http://www.shockwave.com/gamelanding/megapixel.jsp

et l en plus il a pay la version pro  1500 $ pour avoir les effets spciaux... bon il l'a amorti en le vendant  shockwave.com certes, mais tout a pour un jeu aussi pauvre (j'y ai jou 2 secondes avant de cliquer sur la petite croix tellement je trouve a ennuyeux)

tu te ferais srement plus plaisir avec l'diteur de maps et persos d'un jeu qui existe dj, genre modder half life

----------


## mimoucas

"quand un amateur fait du unity a donne des trucs comme a:"
LOL le gars s'clate a ne me drange pas 

Merci pour le modder genre half life je connais, c'est pas mon truc.
Certes je suis un amateur mais je suis informaticien (pas dans la 3D) et je programme depuis plus de 15 ans je connais plusieurs langages assembleurs et volus. J'ai dj ralis des petites simulations en C++ avec Ogre et des wrappers physiques Nxogre et Newton par exemple un robot qui joue au ballon tire sur des cibles se ballade dans un paysage que j'ai modlis appliqu des shaders et diffrentes techniques de textures, j'ai dja programm des petits jeux 2D en C++ sous OpenGL et aussi en flash, j'ai fait galement des sites en PHP avec bases de donnes et j'en passe ...
Pour l'instant je joue avec Unity et je m'amuse, importer des modles sur un terrain que je construis, dclencher des petites animations et de l'audio avec des dtections de collisions  l'aide de scripts simples il faut pas non plus sortir de polytechnique quant  la physique c'est beaucoup plus facile que ce que j'utilisais en C++.

----------


## Camel LowFilter

Ah oui d'accord... tu es un amateur avec un niveau de pro

----------


## fmaestre69

Avec du self shadow un peu partout  ::): 

Tout de suite ca pete, j'essaies le screen space ambiant occlusion bientot  ::lol:: 


http://franck.gps32.com/unitypublic/Island_Shadows.html

-Franck

----------


## Acropole

> Avec du self shadow un peu partout 
> 
> Tout de suite ca pete, j'essaies le screen space ambiant occlusion bientot 
> 
> 
> http://franck.gps32.com/unitypublic/Island_Shadows.html
> 
> -Franck


Ca donne un truc qui rame et qui veut pas se fermer ?
On m'avais dis qu'unity pouvait lagger  mort, ben je viens d'en avoir la preuve.
J'espre que c'est juste un problme avec ton exemple.

----------


## fmaestre69

> Ca donne un truc qui rame et qui veut pas se fermer ?
> On m'avais dis qu'unity pouvait lagger  mort, ben je viens d'en avoir la preuve.
> J'espre que c'est juste un problme avec ton exemple.


Hmm, ca passe sur mon portable qui n'a pas une grosse config graphique, mais bon la dimension de la fenetre de base est en 1280*720   (format des jeux sur
console).
Les consoles actuelles peuvent afficher a, j'opterais plus sur le fait que ton PC ne soit pas une bte de course.

----------


## Acropole

Mon PC fait tourner tous le jeux actuels a fond :
Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor,  MMX,  3DNow (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
Memory: 3328MB RAM
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (physX intgr)
Display Memory: 1024.0 MB

----------


## fmaestre69

> Mon PC fait tourner tous le jeux actuels a fond :
> Processor: AMD Phenom(tm) 9750 Quad-Core Processor,  MMX,  3DNow (4 CPUs), ~2.4GHz
> Memory: 3328MB RAM
> Card name: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 285 (physX intgr)
> Display Memory: 1024.0 MB


Bon alors d'ou tu sors que a rame ? sur 3 machines que j'ai dont une bouse (un portable rcent mais carte graphique moyenne) a passe bien...
On va dire que c'est Unity qui rame ?   ::roll:: , moi, j'y crois pas ... et je fais du jeu vido de manire professionnelle.

----------


## Acropole

Ben je le sors que j'ai visit ton lien et que a rame. Pourtant je bosse sur l'diteur sans problme en ce moment, mais avec la version gratuite, et la dmo de l'le sur le site unity passe trs bien aussi.
J'ai utilis firefox, a vient peut etre de l ?

----------


## fmaestre69

> Ben je le sors que j'ai visit ton lien et que a rame. Pourtant je bosse sur l'diteur sans problme en ce moment, mais avec la version gratuite, et la dmo de l'le sur le site unity passe trs bien aussi.
> J'ai utilis firefox, a vient peut etre de l ?


Ha, Dtail, lorsque j'dite et que je lance le webplayer , a rame aussi, pour le coup (j'ai une 8800 GTX) ...

----------


## Acropole

Mais dans notre cas il ne s'agit pas d'une scne que j'ai publi.
J'ai essay au bureau sous ie8 et ff et a rame pareil (avec un pc moins puissant, mais quand mme).

----------

